# Diseño para 2 satelites con parlante de 6" y un subwoofers con un 10".



## emanuel23 (Dic 8, 2008)

Hola compañeros. Les cuento que tengo 2 parlantes jahro de 6" 4 ohms 20 watts, los otros dias me compre 1 sub jahro de 10" 8 ohms 100 watts (lo compre por el buen precio) y mi idea es comprarme 2 tweeters domo jahro (TODO NACIONAL ARGENTINA). Despues de leer muchisimo y buscar en todos lados estoy tan perdido que me gustaria ver si me pueden orientar para armarme un bueno equipito de sonido. Mi idea es armarme 2 cajas (tipo satelites) para reproducir los medios y agudos, con los parlantes de 6" y los tweeters; y con el de 10" armarme una caja para obtener unos buenos graves. El problema es que jahro proporciona muy poca información sobre datos de los parlantes casi diria nulos como para poder usar algun programita de simulacion. Para los satelites no se bien que tipo de caja usar y para el sub vi un diseño de una caja con un parlante de 18", que me gusta mucho, veanla esta muy buena, pero nose si con el de 10" iria a servir, haciendo un achicamiento a escala andara?aca abajo les dejo un archivo adjunto sobre la caja de 18"(muy linda esa, no?).
Epero me puedan orientar. Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2008)

Por favor, lee este thread: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28268.html, en el primer post esta el URL del sitio que te enseña como medir los parámetros de Thiele-Small.
Sin esos parámetros, no importa cuantas vueltas des, nunca vas a poder diseñar algo que puedas ajustar a tu gusto o predecir como se va a comportar tu parlante y para que tipo de baffle está diseñado
La unica solucion para saber el volumen y tipo de baffle a usar depende de esos parámetros y si no los tenés...pues estas adivinando.

Saludos!


----------



## emanuel23 (Dic 8, 2008)

Lo lei, se me complica un poco con mi ingles basico que tengo y por el instrumetal que se necesita, pero de alguna forma con ayuda de alguien en mi facu los voy a  medir, para saber el volumen a necesitar. Igual yo en lo que quiero que me orienten es en que tipo de caja hacer, por ejemplo para los satelites, me gustan las cajas tipo columna estas 2 (que estan adjuntas)las vi en uno de los foros y me gustan son justo para los parlantes que tengo, ahora nose si se justifican semejantes cajas para reprodicir medios y agudos solamente o si es recomendable. Y para el sub hay muchos modelos nose para un 10" cual me recomiendan, si sellada o sintonizada,etc.
Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2008)

emanuel23 dijo:
			
		

> Lo lei, se me complica un poco con mi ingles basico que tengo y por el instrumetal que se necesita, pero de alguna forma con ayuda de alguien en mi facu los voy a  medir, para saber el volumen a necesitar. Igual yo en lo que quiero que me orienten es en que tipo de caja hacer, por ejemplo para los satelites, me gustan las cajas tipo columna estas 2 (que estan adjuntas)las vi en uno de los foros y me gustan son justo para los parlantes que tengo, ahora nose si se justifican semejantes cajas para reprodicir medios y agudos solamente o si es recomendable.



El instrumental es básico: un generador de senoides medianamente decentes, un amplificador de 1 o 2 watts, un par de resistencias y un tester o milivoltímtero que tenga resta en fcia apta para el rango que estas midiendo, o un osciloscopio...y una caja de mdf de mas o menos 30 litros para medir el Vas (yo la tuve que hacer, pero me salió $40 y ya me queda para el futuro o cuando quiera hacer un subwoofer. Si hacés lo mismo para el medio te va a dar el volumen de la caja necesaria, pero ahí tenes un poco mas de libertad...mas aún si los parlantes medios vienen sellados por atrás...



			
				emanuel23 dijo:
			
		

> Y para el sub hay muchos modelos nose para un 10" cual me recomiendan, si sellada o sintonizada,etc.



Ese es el problema que tenes que resolver con los parámetros de T-S. Teniéndolos y metiéndolos en WinISD te dice que tipo de caja tenes que armar (sellada o con ports) y te da las dimensiones, la resta en fcia y otras muchas cosas adicionales que te dicen como va a sonar el baffle. Además vos podes cambiar el volumen de la caja o el tamaño de los ports y ver que sucede.

Saludos!


----------



## emanuel23 (Dic 9, 2008)

Dentro de los metodos que encontre para medir los parametros Thiele encontre este que no necesita mucho instrumental (lo que no consigo es un generador de senales), me gustaria que me digan si es confiable. 
*El método tradicional* consiste en sacar valores de Z a intervalos regulares (logarítmicos). Para ello se requiere un generador de frecuencias puras (el Win ISD mismo puede servir), una tarjeta de sonido y un amplificador. Se apuntan las frecuecnias y la medida de Z a cada frecuenicia. Es conveniente hacer una gráfica para trabajar de manera más cómoda, con la Z en el eje Y y fen el eje X.Como un amplificador es una fuente de voltaje, y la tarjeta de sonido también, se puede medir únicamente la corriente, así el polímetro puede estar siempre en la misma posición y no hay que desconectar nada, sólo dar nuevos valores de f al generador.Una vez que se tienen un número razonable de valores (al menos 20), y en la gráfica se aprecia una campana, se puede pasar a determinar los parámetros T-S.Fs es la frecuencia donde Z es más alta.
RMAX es la resistencia a Fs.R0 es la media geométrica entre RE y RMAX.Para hallar F1 y F2, trazamos una línea correspondiente a Y=R0 (debe ser horizontal y plana). En los puntos donde esa recta corta con la gráfica de Z del altavoz, tenemos F1 y F2. Para comprobar que todo es correcto, Fs debe ser la media geométrica entre F1 y F2.A partir de ahí, el resto es hacer cálculos con las fórmulas. 
El amplificador puede ser cualquiera por ejemplo el de los parlantes de la compu?
A Z la mido entre los bornes del parlante o como, porque en el dibujo del circuito (aca lo adjunto) el tester aparece midiendo corriente.
Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 9, 2008)

En el esquema de medición normal, se coloca una resistencia de valor conocido en serie con el parlante y se mide la tensión desarrollada sobre esa resistencia para cada frecuencia, así la corriente se obtiene por una simple división. El problema de usar tu esquema es que la "resistencia" (impedancia) del parlante varía con la frecuencia, así que tenes un valor conocido (la corriente que estas midiendo) y dos incógnitas: la impedancia del parlante y la tensión desarrollada sobre el mismo, así que vas a tener que medir no solo la corriente sino también la tensión sobre el parlante, a menos que estes ABSOLUTAMENTE SEGURO de que el generador y el amplificador tienen respuesta en frecuencia plana en el rango que estas midiendo, por eso es preferible el metodo de Rod Elliot, que solo mide tensión sobre una resistencia en serie (y que usa los mismos o menos instrumentos que el que propones). CUando relevé los parámetros T/S de mis woofers usé un tester para medir la tensión sobre la resistencia y otro para medir la frecuencia aplicada al parlante.

También acordate que los parámetros T/S son de "señal débil", así que tenes que asegurarte de no tener mas de un (1) volt de pico sobre el parlante, ya que si no, puede entrar en la zona no-lineal.

Si no tenés un generador de señales podes descargar este:
http://www.geocities.com/balkishanrohit/electronics/#audiosoftware

Con una PC moderna poes usarlo sin ningun drama. Y acá está como lo hizo un vago en Inglaterra.
http://www.electro-dan.co.uk/subwoofer/construction5.html

Saludos!


----------



## emanuel23 (Dic 9, 2008)

Cuando me decis que vos para medir pones un tester midiendo tension sobre la resistencia y otro midiendo frecuencia sobre el parlante, no seria tension sobre el parlante? y asi teniendo corriente, tension en resistencia y tension sobre el parlante, podemos calcular la resistencia del parlante; y con eso todo lo demas.O estoy muy errado?!
Gracias!


----------



## emanuel23 (Dic 19, 2008)

Ahi hize las mediciones pude medir solo el de 10", al de 6" lo intente medir encontre la Fs pero cuando cargaba los datos en la hoja exel y me daba las tensiones para ver las Fh y Fl empeze a variar la frecuencia y nunca llegue a esas tensiones, que puede ser?El de 10" me dio:
Fs=39, Fh=67 y Fl=21, y la hoja de exel dijo:
Qms:1,49
Qes:0,47
Qts:0,36
Para medir el vas use una caja que me presto un amigo de un 10" y para medir con mi amigo le tapabamos con la mano los 2 agujeros de los sintonizadores y medimos, nos dio un Fvas=74,5. Pero cuando tenga mas tiempo mejor me voy a hacer un caja cerrada porque nose que tan confiable sera este dato.
Bueno por ahora les dejo el Qms, Qes y Qts, asi que critiquen esos valores...!Que les parece el woofers?las mediciones son razonables?
SALUDOS


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 20, 2008)

emanuel23 dijo:
			
		

> Ahi hize las mediciones pude medir solo el de 10", al de 6" lo intente medir encontre la Fs pero cuando cargaba los datos en la hoja exel y me daba las tensiones para ver las Fh y Fl empeze a variar la frecuencia y nunca llegue a esas tensiones, que puede ser?



Raro, salvo que tenga un Qes extremadamente pequeño. Cual es la Fs de este parlante? Tenes algun link a la hoja de datos?



			
				emanuel23 dijo:
			
		

> El de 10" me dio:
> Fs=39, Fh=67 y Fl=21, y la hoja de exel dijo:
> Qms:1,49
> Qes:0,47
> ...



El Qts es bueno, te permite usar una caja cerrada relativamente pequeña sin tener que corregir la respuesta en frecuencia con sobreimpulsos. Lo que no me gusta mucho es la Fs, pero es bastante lógica para ser un 10". El Vas te dió de 74.5 litros? Por que pusiste Fvas y no se si estas hablando de la frecuencia de resonancia en la caja que usaste o del volumen de aire equivalente del parlante. Aclarame esto...
Asegurate de medir bien los parámetros y particularmente de obtener el Vas, por que con eso ya podemos pasar al WinISD para ver que onda con la caja.

Saludos!


----------



## emanuel23 (Dic 20, 2008)

Con respecto al de 6" la Fs no la tengo porque como no pudimos encontrar las fh y fl no guardamos el archivo pero el fs daba dentro de lo normal igualmente no me interesan tanto esos sino mas bien el de 10" para hacer un buen subwoofer. Con respecto al Fvas que puse es la frecuencia de resonancia que me dio en la caja pero la quiero medir devuelta con otra caja, si es posible voy a  tratar de hacerme una, porque como explique al vas lo calcule con otra caja ya echa y tapando con la mano lo agujeros de los sintonizadores que tiene, asi que nose que tan buena sera la medicion, que opinas?
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 20, 2008)

emanuel23 dijo:
			
		

> Con respecto al de 6" la Fs no la tengo porque como no pudimos encontrar las fh y fl no guardamos el archivo pero el fs daba dentro de lo normal igualmente no me interesan tanto esos sino mas bien el de 10" para hacer un buen subwoofer. Con respecto al Fvas que puse es la frecuencia de resonancia que me dio en la caja pero la quiero medir devuelta con otra caja, si es posible voy a  tratar de hacerme una, porque como explique al vas lo calcule con otra caja ya echa y tapando con la mano lo agujeros de los sintonizadores que tiene, asi que nose que tan buena sera la medicion, que opinas?
> saludos



Mientras que la caja *esté bien cerrada* y *tenga mas o menos 30 litros de volumen*, no debería haber problema. Fijate en el tema de volumen de la caja, por que si te dio una frecuencia de resonancia de 74.5 Hz me parece que la caja era medio chica....

Saludos!


----------



## emanuel23 (Dic 23, 2008)

Estos son los tweeter domo Jahro que me compre el modelo es YDQG5-24
Parámetros técnicos:
Impedancia nominal: 	8Ω±15%
A largo plazo la máxima potencia: 	30W
Rango de frecuencia nominal: 	3000-20000Hz
Evaluado las características de sensibilidad: 	91±2dB(1m·1W)
Distorsión armónica total nominal: 	(1m·91dB) 　≤5%(3000-5000Hz)
PVP: 70 yuan / sólo

Que les parecen?
SALUDOS


----------



## gatomambo (Feb 3, 2009)

Hola *Gente*: ¿podrían darme una idea de circuito y cableado para amplificar audio en estéreo usando un woofer en común para los dos canales (una especie de 2.1 analógico, bah...). Quiero decirles que tiene como fin poder escuchar confortablemente algunos videos en mi tele, obteniendo un sonido con graves contundentes (digamos hasta unos 250Hz) en el woofer y potente, con mucha claridad el resto - pero sin obsesiones audiófilas (...con el debido respeto a toda la tropa, digo...¿no?). La parte de amplificación la haría con tres TDA2040  (como muuuuucho TDA2050) y para la parte del pre, haría un diseño simple con algún TL072 para ecualizar la parte estéreo en 3 bandas (todavía no sé cómo podría ecualizar el woofer, así que se escuchan todas las ideas!!!) . Lo consulto acá porque me pareció un post bastante cercano a mi pregunta. Muchas gracias.


----------



## emanuel23 (Mar 22, 2009)

Mira no entiendo bien lo que queres hacer. Queres hacer un amplificador con un woofer para producir los bajos? o queres hacer todo el sistema 2.1 (2 satelites con medios y agudos y un woofer)?asbiendo bien esto te puedo decir que usar como amplificador y demas.


----------



## emanuel23 (Mar 22, 2009)

Con respecto a mi proyecto. Volvi a medir los parametros del parlante de 10¨ y para el Vas me hice un caja sellada de 28 litros, haha a los parametros los medi en 1V y en 2V para comparar y saque la media para el Qms,QesyQts, y me dio:
Qms=1.82
Qes=0.50
Qts=0.40
Fs=40Hz
Vas=82
Ahi adjunto 2 exel con los resultados en 1V y en 2V
Luego cargue los datos al winisd y jugando un poco con la curva llegue a un caja de 160 litros, sintonizada (tuning freq) en 44.64Hz y le puse 2 sintonizadores cuadrados (de 6x6x1.8 cm, el 1.8 es para que me queden del grosor del espesor de la madera) para hacer 4 triangulares en las esquinas de la caja. Ahi adjunto la curva de Dbe respecto frecuencia en .jpg.
Tambien tengo el archivo del parlante en .wdr (con sus datos) y el del proyecto de la caja en .wpr (con el grafico) para quienes usan el Winisd, pero no los pude cargar porque no aceptan el formato, como puedo hacer?
Bueno espero que me digan que les parece el proyecto, principalmente la curva a la que llegue, y que me recomienden si ven algo que no pueda llegar a funcionar bien o lo que les parezca que tenga que mejorar, asi ya con el visto bueno del foro armo la caja!
Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2009)

emanuel23 dijo:
			
		

> Con respecto a mi proyecto. Volvi a medir los parametros del parlante de 10¨ y para el Vas me hice un caja sellada de 28 litros, haha a los parametros los medi en 1V y en 2V para comparar y saque la media para el Qms,QesyQts, y me dio:
> Qms=1.82
> Qes=0.50
> Qts=0.40
> ...



Esos valores de tensión que has usado para medir son muy altos. Tratá de trabajar por debajo de 1 voltio, por que son parámetros de señal debil y si te pasas de un volt podés hacer que el parlante entre en la zona de excursión no-lineal. Bajá el nivel de la señal y repetí las pruebas por los menos tres veces (con 0.5V, 0.75V y 0.9V o por ahí cerca).



			
				emanuel23 dijo:
			
		

> Tambien tengo el archivo del parlante en .wdr (con sus datos) y el del proyecto de la caja en .wpr (con el grafico) para quienes usan el Winisd, pero no los pude cargar porque no aceptan el formato, como puedo hacer?



Metelos en un .zip



			
				emanuel23 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno espero que me digan que les parece el proyecto, principalmente la curva a la que llegue, y que me recomienden si ven algo que no pueda llegar a funcionar bien o lo que les parezca que tenga que mejorar, asi ya con el visto bueno del foro armo la caja!
> Gracias.



No me gusta el pico en 48Hz, pero depende de que busques lograr. Esa caja, tal como está, también es muy grande para mi gusto (160 litros es bastante grande, tipo un cubo de 60cm de lado para un parlante de 10" de diámetro= 25cm).
El Qts está muy bueno para que te salga una caja tan grande.

Subí el .wdr para que vea que se puede hacer.

Que tipo de caja te sugiere el WinISD cuando comenzá el proyecto?
Para que vas usar el subwofer: HiFi o que retumben los graves?

Saludos!


----------



## emanuel23 (Mar 24, 2009)

(Esos valores de tensión que has usado para medir son muy altos. Tratá de trabajar por debajo de 1 voltio, por que son parámetros de señal debil y si te pasas de un volt podés hacer que el parlante entre en la zona de excursión no-lineal. Bajá el nivel de la señal y repetí las pruebas por los menos tres veces (con 0.5V, 0.75V y 0.9V o por ahí cerca).)

Use 1 y 2 volts porque en todo lo que lei de como medir los parametros T-S encontre explicaciones de medirlos entre 0.5y1.5V y otro que decia entre 2y3V, y para ver mejor las mediciones en el ocsiloscopio use medidas enteras 1y2V, como observe que las mediciones daban muy parecido en 1y2V y despues de estar toda una tarde haciendo esto decidimos sacar la medida media de esos valores.


(No me gusta el pico en 48Hz, pero depende de que busques lograr. Esa caja, tal como está, también es muy grande para mi gusto (160 litros es bastante grande, tipo un cubo de 60cm de lado para un parlante de 10" de diámetro= 25cm).
Para que vas usar el subwofer: HiFi o que retumben los graves?)

La verdad nose bien si busco un hifi, porque nose bien que es, lo que quiero es tener buen sonido! que sea nitido (no retumbon), por lo poco que se, creo que tengo que lograr medios y altos nitidos,y quiero buenos bajos, mi amigo me dijo que hay 2 tipos de bajos los que te hacen vibrar los pantalones (bien bajos, como lo que hicimos) y los que te pegan en el pecho (no tan bajos pero mas acentuados), y la verdad desconozco cuales me gustan mas, por eso quiero armar una caja de buen volumen como me dio ahi (160 l) para tener los bajos bajos y si no me llega a gustar achicando esa misma caja (mas o menos 100-110 l) llego a los otros bajos.
Pero bueno por eso quiero que me yuden un poco aca asi me termino de orientar, asi subo el .wdr en zip del parlante

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2009)

emanuel23 dijo:
			
		

> Use 1 y 2 volts porque en todo lo que lei de como medir los parametros T-S encontre explicaciones de medirlos entre 0.5y1.5V y otro que decia entre 2y3V, y para ver mejor las mediciones en el ocsiloscopio use medidas enteras 1y2V, como observe que las mediciones daban muy parecido en 1y2V y despues de estar toda una tarde haciendo esto decidimos sacar la medida media de esos valores.



No se de donde lo has leído, pero las mediciones de T/S siempre se hacen por debajo de 1 voltio, como regla general y para no andar ajustando los niveles en función del tamaño del parlante. Te podés ir un poco mas arriba, pero a mi juicio...dos volts ya es mucho, puede que no lo sea para un 10", pero es mucho.



			
				emanuel23 dijo:
			
		

> La verdad nose bien si busco un hifi, porque nose bien que es, lo que quiero es tener buen sonido! que sea nitido, por lo poco que se, creo que tengo que lograr medios y altos nitidos,y quiero buenos bajos, mi amigo me dijo que hay 2 tipos de bajos los que te hacen vibrar los pantalones (bien bajos, como lo que hicimos) y los que te pegan en el pecho (no tan bajos pero mas acentuados), y la verdad desconozco cuales me gustan mas,



Si no sabés eso, tenés un problema! No podemos ir a ninguna parte sin eso, y además no hay dierentes tipos de bajos tan subjetivos como te han dicho. Están los bajos que son reales y los que no lo son...y no hay mas.
a) Si querés bajos reales, vas a tener que corregir el baffle para que llegue a frecuencias mas bajas, cerca de los 25 Hz y para aplanar ese pico en 48Hz que lo que está haciendo es *amplificar los graves alrededor de esa frecuencia*.
b) Si querés graves irreales, no tenes que hacer mucho mas de lo que tenés ahora, excepto quizás achicar la caja un poco.



			
				emanuel23 dijo:
			
		

> por eso quiero armar una caja de buen volumen como me dio ahi (160 l) para tener los bajos bajos y si no me llega a gustar achicando esa misma caja (mas o menos 100-110 l) llego a los otros bajos.
> Pero bueno por eso quiero que me yuden un poco aca asi me termino de orientar, asi subo el .wdr en zip del parlante



Achicando la caja no vas a llegar a otros graves, y de hecho vas a atenuar en mayor medida la frecuencias mas bajas para acentuar la amplificación en una frecuencia un poco mayor a los 48Hz que tenés ahora. Si achicas la caja vas a perder graves que existen en la grabación (aunque a bajo nivel) a cambio de amplificar mecánicamente, como tenés ahora, frecuencias de la octava superior a la que atenúas.

Mas tarde, voy a ver que onda con el .wdr del parlante...a ver si es posible mejorarlo, pero antes que nada tenes que aclarar cuales graves querés para así definir la caja y las posibles correcciones.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2009)

Bueno, estuve trabajando con el modelo T/S del parlante, y lo único que te puedo decir...es que *has hecho lo imposible para perjudicar la respuesta del conjunto caja/parlante*. En el adjunto te muestro cual es la respuesta del sistema, en una caja de 72 lts y con ports sintonizados a 40 Hz, tal como te la arroja el WinISD por defecto. Esa respuesta es la de un HiFi!!!! (digamos que esa es la curva que te da graves *reales*)Le falta reproducción de frecuencias mas bajas para una mayor fidelidad de la reproducción, pero es lógico que suceda por que el wofer es un 10", si fuera un 12" o un 15", llegarías sin problemas a menos de 30Hz.

Al aumentar el tamaño de la caja y modificar los ports de esa forma, has logrado generar un pico de 4dB y perjudicar toda la respuesta de mas bajas frecuencias, aún cuando la curva se *vé bonita*.

Mi recomendación es: Dejá de hacer experimentos al voleo y usá el parlante como te lo calcula el WinISD, que así vas a tener muy buenos resultados. Si querés una caja donde los graves retumben, buscate otro parlante con un Qts alto (alrededor de 0.9 o mayor) y medilo y repetí el proceso para que veas o que sucede, pero ese wofer de 10", aún siendo para una caja porteada, es un parlante con una respuesta muy linda como para destrozarla haciendo un engendro como el que has hecho.

Consejo: Fijate que tan solo agrandando la caja a 100 lts sin cambiar nada más, ganás una extensión de los graves hasta 35 Hz al costo de un ligero sobrepico en la rsta en fcia, pero que no perjudica sustancialmente la respuesta del sistema.

Saludos!


----------



## gatomambo (Mar 25, 2009)

emanuel23 dijo:
			
		

> Mira no entiendo bien lo que queres hacer. Queres hacer un amplificador con un woofer para producir los bajos? o queres hacer todo el sistema 2.1 (2 satelites con medios y agudos y un woofer)?asbiendo bien esto te puedo decir que usar como amplificador y demas.



Hola , *emanuel23*. Ante todo, gracias por contestarme. Efectivamente quiero hacer un 2.1 (¿analógico?) con canal derecho e izquierdo, y bajos de los dos canales en un wooffer común, que esté pensado, como decía para escuchar la tele "polenta", pero sin delirios. Si me podés dar una mano, desdee ya te lo agradezco mucho.


----------



## emanuel23 (Abr 3, 2009)

Gatomambo. Disculpa la demora. Mira para hacer la mezcla de las 2 señales para el woofer, conservando el estereo en los parlantes, tenes que usar un amplificador operacional que sume las 2 ondas. Yo todavia no tengo el circuito del que estoy por hacer yo (lo tengo en la cabeza, es una mezcla de varios). Pero si bajas la revista Elektor numero 274 y 275 del año 2003 (marzo y abril) ahi hay un proyecto de un ¨Sistema de altavoces activo¨ que incluye los 2 satelites y el sub con sus respectivos circuitos, si miras el circuito del sub ahi veras el mezclador que te dije. Y tambien quizas te sirva el resto del proyecto. Yo tengo los .pdf de la revista pero son muy pesados nose como subirlos si alquien sabe avisenme!

Cualquier duda consulta!
SALUDOS!


----------

